# 4th millennium TTTF seed



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Not sure of the quality but United Seed Inc has it at 120$ for a 50 lb bag. That's way cheaper than I've found anywhere. Just got 25 lbs to add with my SSS mix. It was only 12.99% 4th millennium. Anyway might be junk with weed seed but I thought I would throw that out there. I'll know better when I get the bag just took a gamble.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was going to say call and ask Mr. Hoyt, one of their vice presidents, but it sounds like you already ordered. Please update us on the weed and other crop percentages when you get it.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Last year I overseeded with 4th millennium TTTF and bought them from PreferredSeed.com
I could not find a better price.

Here is a log I created  https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5415

EDIT: it looks like your price is much better than from prefferredseed site which is $170 p/50 lb


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

@Green, will do.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> Last year I overseeded with 4th millennium TTTF and bought them from PreferredSeed.com
> I could not find a better price.
> 
> Here is a log I created  https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5415
> ...


Do you have and updates on the areas that had these three seeds? It's the blend im actually looking at planting this fall.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

I bought 25lbs of uniteds super turf 2 mix, doesnt have 4th millennium in it, but is growing strong after 3 weeks. As far as United seed, i will buy from them from now on, had my seed in less than 3 days after ordering.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I purchased from United Seed their Super Turf 2, 25 lbs, as well it had 0.00% other seeds. It was 0.73% inert and 99.23% pure seed. I hope yours is good too!


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Sweet!! That sounds like good news!! I will definitely update once I get it. Probably next week some time. After seeing some of the results from forum members I wanted more in my mix for sure.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I overseeded with 4th millennium TTTF and bought them from PreferredSeed.com
> ...


Super happy with my lawn. I really feel the overseeding made a positive impact. Neighbors keep complementing the grass. It's noticeable on the color and how they seem to be like tougher consistency.

Here you can see a picture I took before applying the first fertilizer application of the year and already looks lush green and healthy. That one area, where the spreader is, I will always have bare and dry spots. Older grass will no grow there and now since last fall it seems almost totally covered.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks, im thinking 80% 4th Millenium 20% KBG for the reno this Fall. Hoping to call Turf Merchants on Tuesday and see if i can find a local distributor for their seed. I feel stupid ordering seed that is grown and bagged an hour south of me from United Seed in Nebraska and paying 50% of the seed cost in shipping.

Thankfully its only 1k sqft or so, so 8# of TTTF and 2# Bewitched i already have from Eric1313 should work out cheaply.


----------



## Oregonseed (May 22, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Thanks, im thinking 80% 4th Millenium 20% KBG for the reno this Fall. Hoping to call Turf Merchants on Tuesday and see if i can find a local distributor for their seed. I feel stupid ordering seed that is grown and bagged an hour south of me from United Seed in Nebraska and paying 50% of the seed cost in shipping.
> 
> Thankfully its only 1k sqft or so, so 8# of TTTF and 2# Bewitched i already have from Eric1313 should work out cheaply.


I highly recommend going 100% tall fescue of one variety, I love mine...

Also since your in newberg try giving Carlton seed a call or stop by. They sell some turf seed to locals, you have to know about it to get any! Make sure it's good quality they will have a seed test on file for everything


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Oregonseed said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, im thinking 80% 4th Millenium 20% KBG for the reno this Fall. Hoping to call Turf Merchants on Tuesday and see if i can find a local distributor for their seed. I feel stupid ordering seed that is grown and bagged an hour south of me from United Seed in Nebraska and paying 50% of the seed cost in shipping.
> ...


Thanks I'll give them a call tomorrow. A pure tttf stand does interest me, but this back area is the kids area that will get stomped on continuously and I can already see areas now where they did a 180 on the wet grass and took a chunk out lol so I'm hoping the kbg helps a bit with that


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I would put KBG in the mix for repair-ability


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

@Lawnsolo  after seeing your thread is what sold me on the 4th millennium. Great stuff!!]


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Avalawn T said:


> @Lawnsolo  after seeing your thread is what sold me on the 4th millennium. Great stuff!!]




You won't regret it


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Got this in today, ended up just getting 10 lbs. Looks like the real deal to me, what do you guys think? Oh they even had a discount. Came in 2 days after the holiday.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Not sure about other crop at .16 is this bad?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Oregonseed said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, im thinking 80% 4th Millenium 20% KBG for the reno this Fall. Hoping to call Turf Merchants on Tuesday and see if i can find a local distributor for their seed. I feel stupid ordering seed that is grown and bagged an hour south of me from United Seed in Nebraska and paying 50% of the seed cost in shipping.
> ...


I asked and was told they only sell their own custom variety called Naturally Green, which has little to no NTEP information sadly except that its really bad against Grey leaf spot. So ill be passing.

Its a bit confusing because their website says they source a lot of elite seed varities and can even get requested seed for you, but thats not the vibe i got from the email responses.

I was told by TMI to try Jacklin Seed, but no one ever answers their email apparently its been several days with no response yet sadly, and the Jacklin site makes no mention of any TMI varieties so im not sure why they would have given me their name. Overall I once again am stumbling to figure out who in the hell sells TMI seeds in Oregon.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I guess the other crop% is why it's cheaper. Oh well I'll still mix it in.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Other


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep, guess you get what you pay for. But then I noticed my KBG mix from SSS has .01 weed in it. Is that the normal for KBG? I'm definitely no expert.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Avalawn T said:


> Yep, guess you get what you pay for. But then I noticed my KBG mix from SSS has .01 weed in it. Is that the normal for KBG? I'm definitely no expert.


No mine had zero


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@LawnSolo Is 4th Millennium dwarf in height once established ?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

In my experience, Yes. I see it more of a ground cover comparing to the TTTF. I noticed it tends to bend down when getting a little long however I mow twice per week


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

I am going to use 4th Milennium and Raptor III over seeding this fall. Both the cultivar are drought tolerant let see how they hold up with irrigation.


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Avalawn T said:


> Not sure of the quality but United Seed Inc has it at 120$ for a 50 lb bag. That's way cheaper than I've found anywhere. Just got 25 lbs to add with my SSS mix. It was only 12.99% 4th millennium. Anyway might be junk with weed seed but I thought I would throw that out there. I'll know better when I get the bag just took a gamble.


Not sure if quality has improved since then but prices have sure been doubled!


----------

